# Draw length and mechanical releases



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Unless you know how to do it yourself I'd take to a another shop that has competent bow technician. The guy that set it that way knows nothing about bows but selling them. :thumbs_do Have it set at your 27 1/2" draw length, the release won't interfere with that.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Picture of face anchor at proper draw length*

Buckwheat:

Only you can decide how much you want to bend your elbow on your draw arm. Some bend less and others bend more. No matter what you do with your bow arm, you want the end of the arrow nock to be beneath your eyeball like in the picture below. Adjust your draw length on your bow so when you come to full draw, you look like Randy Ulmer in the picture below.

Doesn't matter if you are using a wrist release (for hunting) like in the picture or if you are using a handheld back tension or thumb trigger release. Each release will be a different length, slightly. If your release is a little longer, then shorten up the D-loop so you have your draw elbow the way you like. If your release is a little shorter, then make your D-loop longer so you have your draw elbow the way you like.

The length of the D-loop will determine how high your draw elbow will be. You want your elbow just slightly above the end of the arrow.

Never go back to that shop again. Find another one like Preacher says.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The Browning bow you have is it a two cam bow with the adjustable modules for draw length? If it is you can shorten your draw without a bow press on them. Bring the draw length back down to where it should be . That shop owner obviously doesnt have a clue how to setup a bow. You will do better doing your own work and asking questions on here than ever taking it back there. Good luck and have fun shooting once you get your back adjusted back to where it needs to be.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Buckwheet said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I'm new to archery, I've had a Browning bow I ordered just sitting around in my room for the last two years. The other day a friend offered to take me to a shop in a neighboring town to get me set up, I got sights and a rest. I've been doing a bit of reading on draw length, and from doing that fingertip to fingertip tech I came up with 27.5 inch draw length... now the question:
> 
> ...



I wasn't even going to reply to this question because you've already been given some great advice from Preacher, and Nuts&Bolts. But---- I just wanta say that it blows my mind that a shop would lengthen your draw length and do that to you.  Draw length is draw length and type of release doesn't change that. Take the rest of their advice and seek some better help!


----------



## Black Snowman (Dec 26, 2005)

With a D loop and a wrist release I feel better with a 0.5" shorter draw length than when I'm using fingers and a tab. Certainly not longer.

Sounds like he wanted to sell the arrows he had on hand and didn't care if they were what you needed. Don't just not go back to him, tell everyone you know not to go to him as well. That's just bad business.


----------



## Buckwheet (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the advice everyone! 

It feels great to have a place to ask experienced archers questions, up till now I've been floundering.
The buddy who pulled me into this.. well, lets just say that when I told him having your arrow hang 4" over the rest changes things, and that draw weight and draw length change what kind of arrows you need (after one night of poking around on the 'net), he said 'Nah, it's fine.' 

So thanks again everyone, and I look forward to asking more questions of you all. 


Gratefully,

~Buckwheet


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Nuts&bolts said it well. Don't get bogged down in some magic formula based on your wingspan or whatever. That'll only get you in the ballpark due to other variables such as shooting form, anchor point, release type, etc. Experiment to see what works best for you, and also have an expert coach watch you shoot. When in doubt --especially for hunting-- set your bow a little short. l


----------

